# Rev. Winzer's Article in CPJ 3



## dannyhyde (Oct 16, 2007)

Yesterday evening I received my copies of The Confessional Prebyterian journal, volume 3, and eagerly read Rev. Winzer's article, "The True History of Paedo-Communion." *In a word, it's brilliant.* His handling of the "evidence" from church history adduced by paedo-communion advocates is masterful in exegeting not only the relevant quotations, but setting them in their proper context. Especially devastating are the writings of men such as Justin Martyr and their teaching on "discriminate communion."

Anyone struggling with this doctrine or with how to respond to those in our circles advocating its practice needs to read this article.

The greatest line of all is a piece of what I consider "Aussie humor," when Rev. Winzer compares the evidence for paedobaptism and paedo-communion, calling the former a "mountain" but the latter a "molehill." I cuckled as I read this in the middle of a cafe this morning.

Kudos to our brother for this contribution.


----------



## AV1611 (Oct 16, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> *In a word, it's brilliant.*



But that's two words! 

Thanks for the heads up, I will recommend a friend of mine who advocates paedocommunion reads it.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, I was unable to read the article in CPJ 3 online, but then came across RSC's article in CPJ 2, very edifying.


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 16, 2007)

Man the mailbox just won't cough up my copy!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, Chris! Explain how CPJ gets from Dallas to CA before it gets to Houston!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2007)

I am going in FIFO order. The last batches should go out in the mail tomorrow or no later than the next day. I also commend Matthew's article ... and all the rest of the material in the CPJs.  All three volumes are currently on sale (USA only) for $43. Postage paid (had to get an ad in).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2007)

I should add, the main reason Danny go his so fast, is because author copies go priority mail; all the rest go media rate.


----------



## sastark (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm at the CPJ website, and when I click on the "Submissions" link on the right, nothing ever loads. Does anyone else have this issue or is it just me?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2007)

Worked for me just now; maybe it "only works for me"?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I should add, the main reason Danny go his so fast, is because author copies go priority mail; all the rest go media rate.




A likely excuse!


----------



## sastark (Oct 16, 2007)

It's working now. Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I should add, the main reason Danny go his so fast, is because author copies go priority mail; all the rest go media rate.
> ...


You mean, its not fair game to blame to USPS? 
PS. Fred, you just need to write something for the pages of CPJ, then not only would you get yours faster; you'd get two copies for free!


----------



## Poimen (Oct 16, 2007)

For anyone who has read the article - does Rev. Winzer interact with Tim Gallant's "Feed My Lambs"?


----------



## MW (Oct 16, 2007)

Poimen said:


> For anyone who has read the article - does Rev. Winzer interact with Tim Gallant's "Feed My Lambs"?



"Feed My Lambs" mostly relies on material which appears in previous paedocommunion historiography, so I only briefly interact with it.

Thanks, Rev. Hyde, for the thumbs up. It's about time someone recognised I have a sense of humour.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad I stirred that pot, woo hoo!

looking fwd to the updated version...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Bruce. Also, there continues an exchange on _Feed my Lambs,_ with Tim Gallant and Dr. Cornel Venema of MARS.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 17, 2007)

lwadkins said:


> Man the mailbox just won't cough up my copy!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2007)

This thread just confirms the fact that every self-respecting Calvinist should subscribe to the CPJ.


----------

